# Estrogen Surge 4days after ovulation...



## fluffyblue

Hi girls

I know some of you are gonna tell me off for worrying but please let me tell you the story.

I ovulated CD15 with a clear temp rise. Got 3 days of sustained temperatures and then a massive dip at 4dpo and a rise at 5dpo and temps have remained constantly high.

I have googled :dohh: but i now think this is an estrogen surge not implanation. 

Is there any ladies that have had an estrogen surge??


----------



## TripleB

What makes you think its an estrogen surge fluffy? Fertile CM is caused by estrogen too (as well as lower temps) and there doesn't seem to be any indication of that on your chart? Also I noticed you had a low reading on CBFM the day before the dip so that also doesn't indicate rising estrogen.

Don't panic hun, your chart is looking ace - particularly if you look at the overlay - all pointing to implantation just as much as anthing else.

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

TripleB said:


> What makes you think its an estrogen surge fluffy? Fertile CM is caused by estrogen too (as well as lower temps) and there doesn't seem to be any indication of that on your chart? Also I noticed you had a low reading on CBFM the day before the dip so that also doesn't indicate rising estrogen.
> 
> Don't panic hun, your chart is looking ace - particularly if you look at the overlay - all pointing to implantation just as much as anthing else.
> 
> xxx

Hi TB

I know im being silly its still early but the low on the CBFM comes automatically anyway after two peaks a high and then it trips to low, dont even need to pee on the thing lol.

When I had my ectopic in October I got a dip at 8dpo and a positive HPT at 10dpo so thought well if I had a dip at 4dpo I might get a positive at 7dpo but no a bfn !


----------



## TripleB

Good point, don't know why I was using the CBFM as an example anyway - it is not my friend!

7dpo would be crazy early to get a bfp hun. So little is really known about IDs anyway - could be before implantation, could be after - so the 2 days after rule won't always work. 

Keep the faith in your high temps and your lack of symptoms as symptoms (if that makes sense!)

xxx


----------



## hb1

Looking at graphs showing the hormonal changes estrogen follows the same pattern as progesterone - rises after ovulation then falls towards mentruation - what I don't know is if it stays high like progesterone should fertilisation take place - logically I think it must as it is also an important hormone supporting pregnancy.

I have been experimenting with my cbfm sticks - tested from 7dpo and every other day - so far have tested 7,9 & 11dpo and they are producing dark estrogen lines - whether this means anything I'll find out on the 18th!!

hx
 



Attached Files:







mentrual cycle.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 74


----------



## dan-o

Your chart looks fab fluffyblue! Triphasic!


----------



## WannaB

I agree with Dan-O your chart looks bloody beautiful! How about this theory fluffy, since you let go multiple eggs this cycle and the corpus luteum does put out some amount of estrogen, all be it in small levels, you have more estrogen being pumped out to give you a more noticeable early dip? They dont mean squat anyway, the fact that your temps skyrocketed after that is the more interesting bit!


----------



## Tynmeg

Fluffy-my temp just did the same thing and I'm discouraged. Did yours result in a BFP or BFN?


----------



## chelseakitty

Hi All,

I was googling around as I have registered a surge of oestrogen 3 days post ovulation on the Clearblue Dual Hormone tests. 3 mornings ago on CD 13 I got the solid smily (straight to solid after testing each morning since CD 6). I also had ovulation cramps and EWCM on the same day so I was sure of ovulation. We are following SMEP so plenty of BD'ing but as it's my first month TTC I decided to keep testing on OPK's out of curiousity. So today 3 days post assumed ovulation I get a flashy smily on the OPK indicating a surge of oestrogen. I see similar stories here- did you figure out what was causing this? Thanks


----------

